# Noteperformer 2.0 play back issues.



## ag75 (Apr 24, 2017)

I am having trouble with Noteperformer in that when it plays back the rhythms are extremely out of time. I am working on orchestrating a pop score and just having the strings play a bar of even 8th notes sounds extremely uneven. I made the setting match what was in the Noteperformer manual but it didn't seem to help. Any suggestions? 

Thanks!
Here is a video demonstrating what I'm talking about.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 24, 2017)

Have you checked these settings - http://www.noteperformer.com/performance_window.png


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 24, 2017)

The most recent update (2.02) link also has ver 1.5 which I also downloaded and installed for comparison. I actually like 1.5 a little better to be honest but it's nice to have both versions now saved to a flash drive.


----------



## ag75 (Apr 24, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> The most recent update (2.02) link also has ver 1.5 which I also downloaded and installed for comparison. I actually like 1.5 a little better to be honest but it's nice to have both versions now saved to a flash drive.



I think I fixed it. I did follow these setting and it didn't change but after I closed Sibelius and reopened it, it seemed to fix the issue. Thanks everyone.


----------

